# Help Identifying Western Flyer (1940 by Huffman?)?



## programmer4hire (Nov 14, 2022)

Hello,

I'm new to vintage bikes. My long term goal is to get a WWII era military bicycle. In the short term, I picked up this bike last week because it looks like a military Huffman (at least to my newbie eyes).

The head badge says "Western Flyer" but the frame looks like some Huffmans that I have seen. In fact, I have learned that Huffman produced bicycles for Western Flyer. 

The original paint on this is teal / light blue. It can be seen on the crank where the red is peeling off. I have seen other teal Western Flyers with this frame identified as 1940, Huffman built Western Flyers.

My questions are these:
Can someone help identify this?
Can I pass this off as a military huffman with some modifications (OD, Truss Rods, proper headlight, ?)
What other questions should I be asking?





Thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 14, 2022)

Show us a pic of the serial number underneath the crank. This looks late ‘30s CWC to me-not Huffman.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Nov 14, 2022)

programmer4hire said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to vintage bikes. My long term goal is to get a WWII era military bicycle. In the short term, I picked up this bike last week because it looks like a military Huffman (at least to my newbie eyes).
> 
> ...



1940/41 B.tank.
W.flyer...by CWC ✌️ 👀👀Vela= WATCH= VERAS...





BTW...NICE BIKE.!!!


----------



## DaGasMan (Nov 14, 2022)

Get a chain guard, a proper set of handle bars and some new tires. Couple of spray cans of Krylon
OD Green from Lowes and ride it till the wheels fall off !! Welcome to theCABE BTW.  😉 👍


----------



## programmer4hire (Nov 14, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Show us a pic of the serial number underneath the crank. This looks late ‘30s CWC to me-not Huffman.


----------



## programmer4hire (Nov 14, 2022)

DaGasMan said:


> Get a chain guard, a proper set of handle bars and some new tires. Couple of spray cans of Krylon
> OD Green from Lowes and ride it till the wheels fall off !! Welcome to theCABE BTW.  😉 👍



What’s a proper set of handle bars?


----------



## programmer4hire (Nov 14, 2022)

programmer4hire said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to vintage bikes. My long term goal is to get a WWII era military bicycle. In the short term, I picked up this bike last week because it looks like a military Huffman (at least to my newbie eyes).
> 
> ...


----------



## DaGasMan (Nov 15, 2022)

programmer4hire said:


> What’s a proper set of handle bars?



Check out Bergerwerke for the correct G519 Torrington pullback kind of handlebars. 
Lots of photos of them out there. And it's probably the cheapest part to buy for this
type of bicycle, tribute or no. A valve cap may be cheaper, but don't quote me on that.  😉


----------



## Mercian (Nov 15, 2022)

Post 5 here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/g519-nos-parts-library.214314/


----------

